# Giovanni Battista Viotti



## Aurelian

I recently learned of the little-known composer Giovanni Battista Viotti (1755-1824). He wrote mostly string music, including 29 violin concerti. Has anybody here seriously studied his music? Should we add his name to the list of unfairly neglected composers?


----------

